# Wagner CS8000 HVLP & Latex Paint - First Time



## PatrickIrish (Jan 4, 2014)

I normally brush or roll but have been given an older Wagner CS8000 HVLP with Wagner gun. Of course I cannot find anything online. 

This is a turbine unit right? 

I need to paint a bookcase type inside and out made out of 3/4" sanded plywood. 

I was given a gallon of paint to use. It's Home Depot ultra Behr paint/primer. 

Any tips to get this to come on smooth and semi-gloss? I tried last weekend on MDF and got a very small wrinkle dimple finish. It certainly was not semi-gloss that I thought it would be. 

Thin with water or XIM entender? Any special # needle? It came with two but are loose and I don't know the size.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't find the specs on the unit. 

It sounds like you will have to reduce way past spec 10% to get a smooth finish with no orange peel. Keep reducing until you have the desired finish and see if you test piece will be durable enough.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

The latex may swell the wood grain if it's not a hardwood plywood.


----------



## Damon T (Oct 13, 2008)

Use the larger of the two needle setups. 
May be hard to get it to atomize latex well. Especially a thicker product. May be better off using a mohair roller cover. But give it a shot.


----------

